# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Ναυτικά Μουσεία και Πλοία > Πλοία Μουσεία Ελλάδος >  Τριήρης Ολυμπιάς

## karavofanatikos

Στο πλαίσιο των εκδηλώσεων της γιορτής "Ημέρες Θάλασσας 2016" η τριήρης Ολυμπιάς θα καταπλεύσει στον λιμένα Μαρίνα Ζέας, όπου και θα παραμείνει επισκέψιμη για το κοινό τις ακόλουθες ημέρες και ώρες:

Παρασκευή 27 Μαΐου: 17:00 - 20:30

Σάββατο 28 Μαΐου: 10:00 - 14:00 και 17:30 - 20:30

Κυριακή 29 Μαΐου: 10:00 - 14:00 και 17:30 - 20:30

----------


## SteliosK

Πολύ καλό το νέο θέμα που άνοιξες Νεκτάριε και ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες!

Ας δούμε και ένα βίντεο από τον πλού προς στον Ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας τον  Σεπτέμβριο του 2015

----------


## karavofanatikos

Στα πλαίσια των Ημερών Θάλασσας 2018 η Τριήρης Ολυμπιάς από 1 έως 9 Ιουνίου θα βρίσκεται ελλιμενισμένη στη Μαρίνα Ζέας. Αναλυτικά οι ώρες επισκέψεως:

Καθημερινά: 10:00 - 14:00 και 17:30 - 21:30

----------


## pantelis2009

Εν όψει των ακραίων καιρικών φαινομένων τα οποία προβλέπονται από την ΕΜΥ για τις επόμενες ημέρες όπου είχαν προγραμματιστεί οι εκδηλώσεις  για τον εορτασμό της επετείου της Ναυμαχίας της Σαλαμίνας στον Δήμο μας «ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΙΑ 2018», αποφασίστηκε η αναβολή αυτών και ο επαναπρογραμματισμός τους,  σύμφωνα με το παρακάτω πρόγραμμα:
·       Την Παρασκευή 5 Οκτωβρίου στον Τύμβο των Σαλαμινομάχων η τελετή κατάθεσης στεφάνων τις ίδιες ώρες (11.00΄π.μ.) και το  ίδιο τελετουργικό.·       Την ίδια μέρα Παρασκευή 5 Οκτωβρίου στο Καματερό Αμπελακίων η κεντρική εκδήλωση με αναπαράσταση της Ναυμαχίας και ρίψη στεφάνων στην θάλασσα κατά τις ίδιες ώρες (19.00΄μμ) και το ίδιο τελετουργικό.·       Η τριήρης του Π.Ν. θα καταπλεύσει στο Καματερό από την Πέμπτη 4 Οκτωβρίου το πρωί και θα παραμείνει μέχρι το Σάββατο 6 Οκτωβρίου  το πρωί, προκειμένου να είναι επισκέψιμη από το κοινό.  Να σημειωθεί ότι η προγραμματισμένη για την Πέμπτη 27-9-2018 εκδήλωση με την μπάντα του Π.Ν. θα γίνει κανονικά στην αίθουσα Δημ. Μπόγρη στο Δημαρχείο Σαλαμίνας.
ΠΗΓΗ

ΤΡΙΗΡΗΣ-ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΣ-01-04-10-2018.jpg
Φωτογραφία σημερινή στο Καματερό.

----------


## andria salamis

> Εν όψει των ακραίων καιρικών φαινομένων τα οποία προβλέπονται από την ΕΜΥ για τις επόμενες ημέρες όπου είχαν προγραμματιστεί οι εκδηλώσεις  για τον εορτασμό της επετείου της Ναυμαχίας της Σαλαμίνας στον Δήμο μας «ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΙΑ 2018», αποφασίστηκε η αναβολή αυτών και ο επαναπρογραμματισμός τους,  σύμφωνα με το παρακάτω πρόγραμμα:·       Την Παρασκευή 5 Οκτωβρίου στον Τύμβο των Σαλαμινομάχων η τελετή κατάθεσης στεφάνων τις ίδιες ώρες (11.00΄π.μ.) και το  ίδιο τελετουργικό.·       Την ίδια μέρα Παρασκευή 5 Οκτωβρίου στο Καματερό Αμπελακίων η κεντρική εκδήλωση με αναπαράσταση της Ναυμαχίας και ρίψη στεφάνων στην θάλασσα κατά τις ίδιες ώρες (19.00΄μμ) και το ίδιο τελετουργικό.·       Η τριήρης του Π.Ν. θα καταπλεύσει στο Καματερό από την Πέμπτη 4 Οκτωβρίου το πρωί και θα παραμείνει μέχρι το Σάββατο 6 Οκτωβρίου  το πρωί, προκειμένου να είναι επισκέψιμη από το κοινό.  Να σημειωθεί ότι η προγραμματισμένη για την Πέμπτη 27-9-2018 εκδήλωση με την μπάντα του Π.Ν. θα γίνει κανονικά στην αίθουσα Δημ. Μπόγρη στο Δημαρχείο Σαλαμίνας.
> ΠΗΓΗ
> 
> ΤΡΙΗΡΗΣ-ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΣ-01-04-10-2018.jpg
> Φωτογραφία σημερινή στο Καματερό.


Ευχαριστουμε πολύ για την ενημέρωση Παντελή.

----------


## leo85

Η Αναχώρηση τις τριήρης από τη Σαλαμίνα εχθές το πρωί με το Β\Λ ΠΗΝΕΙΟΣ.

ΤΡΙΗΡΗΣ-ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΣ-6-10-2018-.jpg Β-Λ-ΠΗΝΕΙΟΣ-6-10-2018-.jpg

6-10-2018

----------


## cataman

Για τρείς συνεχόμενες χρονιές (2016-2017-2018) το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό διοργάνωσε προγραμματισμένες Πλόες της Τριήρους Ολυμπιάς.
¶ντρες και γυναίκες από 17 έως 75 χρόνων ένιωσαν την συγκίνηση της κωπηλασίας μιας αρχαίας Τριήρης στα νερά του Σαρωνικού.

Τον Ιούλιο του 2017 εγώ και δύο φίλοι μου λάβαμε μέρος σε αυτή την εκδήλωση και πραγματικά ήταν μια μοναδική εμπειρία.
Ένα ταξίδι πίσω στον χρόνο 2500 ετών.

Μερικές φωτογραφίες από εκείνη την μέρα (από την σύζυγο) και ένα βίντεο που έφτιαξα:




DSCF98755.JPG DSCF98699.JPG DSCF99444.JPG DSCF99600.JPG DSCF99866.JPG

----------

